
Apple Keynote 2018: iPhones Get Better, World Gets Worse - benryon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/09/everything-is-worse-except-your-phone/569980/?single_page=true
======
Apocryphon
This is a political story, but then so is most of tech these days.

